# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  حدث في اي تاريخ ؟

## ابو طارق

*مسابقة  جديدة  تعتمد  على  تحديد  التاريخ* 



*انا  او  اي  عضو  يضع  سؤال  وعلينا ان  نحدد  تاريخ  حصول الحدث * 

*مثلا* 

* إخفاء الإمام القائد السيد موسى الصدر ورفيقيه الشيخ محمّد يعقوب والصحافي عبّاس بدر الدين في تاريخ*
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟في ليبيا على يد القذّافي .* 

*يكون الجواب  * 

*في  31\آب \ 1978   او    في  31\8\1978*


*مع ملاحظة  يجب ان يكون التاريخ   واضح  وليس عليه  خلاف من المصدر*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال  الاول* 


*في اي تاريخ  حصل  استقلال   لبنان*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*22 نوفمبر سنة 1943 عن فرنسا..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح  100%* 

*تشكري  ابنتي  (شذى)*


*السؤال  التالي * 


*متى نالت  جيبوتي  استقلالها  من  فرنسا*

----------


## الم الانتظار

جمهورية جيبوتي، إحدى الدول الإفريقية تمكنت من نيل استقلالها من فرنسا في عام 1977م، أثناء الاحتلال الفرنسي قام الفرنسيون بإطلاق اسم "الصومال الفرنسية" عليها، وفي عام 1976
     ان شاء الله صح

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صح 99%*

*بالتحديد  في 27\يونيو \1977* 

*تشكري   ابنتي  الم الانتظار* 



*السؤال  التالي* 




*متى  بدأت  الحرب العالمية  الاولى* 

*في اي  سنة  والافضل  التاريخ  كامل*

----------


## شوق الربيع

*عهد النمسا فرانز فرديناند في 28/6/1914م*

*انشاااء الله  صح* 



*تحيااااتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*في* *28 \6\**1914**، تم اغتيال وريث العرش* *النمساوي* 
*"فرانز فرديناند"*

*حادثة الاغتيال  صحيحة*  
*الجواب غلط* 

*تشكري ابنتي ((شوق الربيع))* 

*اريد  تاريخ  اعلان الحرب وابتدائها*

----------


## صالح 48

النمسا أعلنت الحرب على صربيا في 28 تموز 1914
 ثم  أعلنتألمانيا الحرب على روسيا بتاريخ 1 آب 1914
هكذا بدأت الحرب
و إنتهت الحرب28 حزيران 1919 في معاهدة فيرساي في فرنسا

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*الأبن  العزيز  ((real  aslam))*

*اشكرك  على  مرورك  واعطائك الحل* 

*مع شرح مفيد * 

*الجواب  صحيح 100%*

*محمود  سعد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال  التالي* 


*في اي  يوم  القيت  القنبلة الذرية* 

*على  مدينة  هيروشيما  في اليابان*

----------


## صالح 48

في 6 آب 1945
القت أمريكا القنيلة على هيروشيما
لأن اليابان كانت الدولة الوحيدة التي لم تستسلم في الحرب العالمية الثانية
إذ إستسلمت جميع الدول إلا اليابان
و كان بسبب هذه القنبلة مع اختها نكازاكي
ان اعلنت اليابان إستسلامها
و بذلك إنتهت الحرب العالمية الثانية

----------


## ابو طارق

نعم  الجواب  صحيح  100% 



والسؤال  التالي  


متى القيت  القنبلة  الثانية  على  مدينة  ناغازاكي

----------


## صالح 48

القيت قنبلة ناكازاكي يتاريخ

9 آب 1945(بعد ثلاثة أيام من قنبلة هيروشيما)

و السؤال : متى أعلنت اليابان إستسلامها في الحرب العالمية الثانية؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*في الخامس عشر من أغسطس عام 1945م*

----------


## ابو طارق

*في اي سنة  تم* 

* إعدام إيلي كوهين - أشهر جاسوس إسرائيلي -*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أعدم في ساحة المرجة وسط دمشق في 18 أيار/مايو 1965.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

متى أصبح  أدولف هتلر  قائداً لألمانيا ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*زعيم* *ألمانيا**النازية** من الفترة* *1933** إلى* *1945*

----------


## ابو طارق

*في اي سنة * 

*ولد  الحبيب برقيبة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> متى أصبح أدولف هتلر قائداً لألمانيا ؟



 
في 2 أغسطس عام 1934 - أدولف هتلر يصبح قائداً لألمانيا.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *في اي سنة* 
> 
> 
> *ولد الحبيب برقيبة*



 


 ولد في 3 أغسطس عام  1900 (رسميا 1903) في حي الطرابلسية بمدينة المنستير الساحلية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

متى تم  انفصال ألمانيا  الشرقية  عن ألمانيا  الاتحادية ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*اتفق الحلفاء وتم يوم**23 مايو**1949** تقسيم ألمانيا إلى مناطق نفوذ، شكلت إحداهما* *جمهورية ألمانيا الديمقراطية** (Deutsche Demokratische Republik) أو (DDR) وهي ما عرف بألمانيا الشرقية و التي أصبحت منذ 7 أكتوبر 1949 م واقعة تحت منطقة النفوذ السوفييتي.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الجواب الموجود لدي 
في 2 أغسطس عام 1945 - تم انفصال ألمانيا الشرقية عن ألمانيا الاتحادية. 

 وفي 3 أكتوبر عام 1990  -تم  إعادة توحيد ألمانيا  الشرقيةوألمانيا  الغربية ، إلى دولة واحدة.

----------


## ابو طارق

*انا  مرجعي كان  من* 
*wikipedia*

----------


## ابو طارق

*في اي تاريخ* 

*نزلت القوات الامريكية على شواطئ لبنان*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *انا مرجعي كان من* 
> 
> 
> *wikipedia*



*وأنا ايضا من ويكيبيديا الموسوعة الحرة ( حدث في مثل هذا اليوم )*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *في اي تاريخ* 
> 
> 
> *نزلت القوات الامريكية على شواطئ لبنان*



- 22 فبراير 1958 م انتظر التصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

> - 22 فبراير 1958 م انتظر التصحيح



 
*تاريخ  السنة  صحيح * 

*انما  الشهر  واليوم  خطأ * 

*ارجوا  اعادة البحث*

----------


## thefactor

26 سبتمبر عام 1958 م

----------


## ابو طارق

*ُنزلت قوات البحرية الأمريكية*

* صباح 15 يوليه 1958 ،* 

*في منطقة الأوزاعي، جنوب بيروت*

----------


## ابو طارق

*في اي تاريخ * 


*تم اقتحام السفارة الامريكية في طهران* 

*واحتجاز  الموظفين الامريكيين*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين  المتسابقين* 

*اليوم  في المساء  ساضع الجواب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* في عام 1979 م - 1980 م*

----------

